
Apple has a message for Amazon and Google and it's plastered on side of a hotel - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/01/06/apple-privacy-ad-ces-2019.html
======
ohiovr
Apple’s default search engine is Google though.

~~~
api
... for now. Apple has the resources to do that if they want to.

Google search actually kind of sucks. It just sucks less than the competitors.
Its not just privacy but the lack of truly advanced features that I know
Google has the plumbing for internally.

~~~
ohiovr
It took years before bing became a credible challenge to google. I would love
to see apple try to beat google at search. Microsoft is a giga Corp and still
can’t seem to beat google at search..

